# Todays pics



## Jorg (Jan 14, 2011)

Took some pics today as I needed to email some not the best but what the heck I'll share anyhow
Line bred Flame eureka, If only I could catch him with his fins up he is camera shy and skittish








A little 2 inch Alonocara lwanda, looks like he might be a keeper








Philippine blue angel -- smokey pinoy variety








And a rare form of philippine gold rainbow pariba, the flash washes it out it looks like it has gold leaf attatched to it.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Very cool. Pinoy angels have been muc desired by this forums members.

The gold angel is odd.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

The angels look awesome. 

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Jorg (Jan 14, 2011)

I'm not sure if I'm allowed to post a link to where I have posted lots of pics of Pinoys and Pariba's from a breeder friend of mine. But I'll post a couple pic's of Philippine silver ghosts that I have here. These are around looney size also
Regular scale








Pearl scale


----------



## acropora1981 (Aug 21, 2010)

nice africans! Where did you get them?


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

I want some of those angels. Does your friend sell all over or just in AB?

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Jorg (Jan 14, 2011)

Jackson said:


> I want some of those angels. Does your friend sell all over or just in AB?
> 
> Thanks for sharing


My friend is now selling Canada wide -- I will pm you a link that will give you details and more pics


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Jorg said:


> My friend is now selling Canada wide -- I will pm you a link that will give you details and more pics


Have him join the forum, and maybe GTAA can organise a group shipment.


----------



## Jorg (Jan 14, 2011)

Will Hayward said:


> Have him join the forum, and maybe GTAA can organise a group shipment.


I will ask him next time I talk with him


----------



## Jorg (Jan 14, 2011)

acropora1981 said:


> nice africans! Where did you get them?


I got most of my original stock from golds in Calgary , but now I just order in wild caught when nice ones are available. I posted a few more pics of Africans in my introduction in case you missed it.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Thank you Jorg

Willy- great idea


----------

